# Herniated Disc-how to know when to ride again



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll be interested to hear the advice from the knowledgable on this. I, too, have a mildly herniated disk.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

There are so many variations on a theme for disc bulge, or herniation, and its symptoms. Mine was a mild disc herniation that was not associated with "an event". One day my left leg was tingling and I noticed whenever I sneezed, coughed (especially in bed or first thing in am) my back in L5 area had a ugly painful pressure. I couldn't lift groceries or do leg weights/squats but it didn't hurt to ride...or so I thought. I hadn't bought Ed yet so was riding only 4 days a week. I told my coach I could not or should not do sit trot. We were careful not to fall.

My chiro recommended decompression therapy and I did about 10 sessions. I noticed a difference at session 5. Chiro also recommended at least 3 hours of yoga a week, stating that I needed to be more elastic in all angles of the spine. I didn't do physio but kept up with massages every 3 weeks. Disc herniations do heal-it does take some time. It took me about 4 months to be free of "that" particular pain. I have another back issue- irritated facet joint, I believe. It's a different set of symptoms and another story!! You WILL heal!


----------

